# Pointless BBC One quiz show



## mrsfran (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone else love Pointless? On every day 5.15pm on BBC1. I love Richard Osman.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 19, 2012)

It took me ages and ages to work out how it works. I kept thinking, it's not that difficult to give a wrong answer.  I still don't fully get it  Give me Deal or no deal any day.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 19, 2012)

8115 said:


> It took me ages and ages to work out how it works. I kept thinking, it's not that difficult to give a wrong answer. I still don't fully get it  Give me Deal or no deal any day.



Lol really? There's not that much to get.

I've watched it from the very first episode, absolutely love it and the co-presenter Richard Osman is hilarious. It's a real cunt of a show though because at the end they also have the most obscure subjects and questions!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 19, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Anyone else love Pointless? On every day 5.15pm on BBC1. I love Richard Osman.



Brother of the bassist from Suede 

It is ace. I'm not home by 5.15pm and often watch it on iplayer  Me and a mate were going to apply to go on but we missed the deadline 

eta - I'm glad you started this thread MrsFran   I nearly started it last week


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 19, 2012)

8115 said:


> It took me ages and ages to work out how it works. I kept thinking, it's not that difficult to give a wrong answer.  I still don't fully get it  Give me Deal or no deal any day.



You don't try to give a wrong answer - those earn you 100 points each, and your aim is to get as few points as possible. You try to get one of several right answers, preferably the one that the fewest other people have given, and your score is the number of other people who have given that answer. A right answer that nobody has previously given is a 'pointless answer', which is what you're aiming for. it's like a better version of Family Fortunes.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 19, 2012)

I love it but don't always get home in time for it


----------



## Looby (Jan 20, 2012)

I get home too late so I have it on series link. I love it and my favourite contestants ever are those geeky lads that were on last week.

I'm slightly in love with Richard Osman. : o


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 20, 2012)

I love it too 

He's on twitter, I follow him @richardosman


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> I get home too late so I have it on series link. I love it and my favourite contestants ever are those geeky lads that were on last week.
> 
> I'm slightly in love with Richard Osman. : o



Was that the one with curly hair and the one with buck teeth?  They were ace


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I love it too
> 
> He's on twitter, I follow him @richardosman



You have totally made my day   I'm going to follow the fuck out of him


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2012)

pigtails said:


> I love it but don't always get home in time for it


same here, I like getting home early and catching it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 20, 2012)

Is the man a giant!?  Is this why they keep him sat down?


----------



## OneStrike (Jan 20, 2012)

I think my sexuality is in question, maybe too much booze over the last month?  My first thought upon seeing that pic was 'i bet he has a huge cock'.  If you asked 100 people what their first response was, that would be above 50, wouldn't it?

Good show, bbc1 show bbc2 repeats, folk like me can look clever n stuff.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 21, 2012)

my sexuality isn't in question, it wasn't my first thought.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 21, 2012)

i catch it occasionally but it frustrates me because it's near impossible to win.

i did get a pointless answer the other day, though. Tennessee Williams plays.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 21, 2012)

I just tweeted him to ask if he's a giant.

It is way funnier than it deserves to be; it's good to see humour built out of friendly banter rather than mocking the contestants like on the Weakest Link.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 21, 2012)

It is great. The premise appeals to quizzers, as it's essentially a list show, and to me, as it places emphasise on predicting what other people are likely to know, which is far more satisfying that being able to name all fifty USA states by population order. The Nick Knowles lottery show is good as well.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm inclined to post a question, but it wouldn't work as we don't have the results of 100 people


----------



## Looby (Jan 21, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I love it too
> 
> He's on twitter, I follow him @richardosman



Fucking brilliant, I love him even more now! Both of them actually but especially Richard. I'm sure he said on one show that he's 6ft 7, he's enormous!


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Was that the one with curly hair and the one with buck teeth? They were ace



I loved them too!


----------



## pigtails (Jan 21, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> I get home too late so I have it on series link. I love it and my favourite contestants ever are those geeky lads that were on last week.
> 
> I'm slightly in love with Richard Osman. : o


OMG I loved them! I wanted them to come and live with me!


----------



## Geri (Jan 21, 2012)

It's shit and the two people on it are annoying knobs.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> It's shit and the two people on it are annoying knobs.



I now have you figured.


----------



## Geri (Jan 21, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I now have you figured.



Good for you.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2012)

It clashes with Neighbours, so I only ever see the last little bit when I turn over to catch the news headlines.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

New series starts today


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesomely, I now get to watch Pointless for my job. I get PAID to watch Pointless


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

Nuff of that


----------



## pigtails (Feb 13, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Awesomely, I now get to watch Pointless for my job. I get PAID to watch Pointless


How!??!
Why isn't that my job??
And why isn't Richard my bit on the side??


----------



## colacubes (Feb 13, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Awesomely, I now get to watch Pointless for my job. I get PAID to watch Pointless


 
You officially win at life


----------



## Maggot (Feb 13, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> New series starts today


But it's on every day.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

Maggot said:


> But it's on every day.


 
Repeats agogo innit. brand new episodes from today.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

T-shirt design apparently.


----------



## gosub (Feb 13, 2012)

stavros said:


> It clashes with Neighbours, so I only ever see the last little bit when I turn over to catch the news headlines.


 neighbours is on @7 on Fiver


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Anyone else love Pointless? On every day 5.15pm on BBC1. I love Richard Osman.


I love it. 
But hate it when they do a sports round as I can't remotely answer any questions with even a right answer.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

And it's in HD now 

*buys new telly*


----------



## pigtails (Feb 13, 2012)

Picture round!! Awesome!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

Woo Hoo


----------



## colacubes (Feb 13, 2012)

pigtails said:


> Picture round!! Awesome!


 
No spoilers   Some of us will watch it on iplayer later


----------



## Espresso (Feb 13, 2012)

pigtails said:


> How!??!
> Why isn't that my job??
> *And why isn't Richard my bit on the side??*


 
Dunno. Maybe you need to always have a step ladder about your person, on the offchance you might meet him. Once he knew you were properly equipped for the enterprise, he'd no doubt agree to being your bit on the side.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

What's the height difference pigtails?


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

Pointless quiz online 

ETA: It's pants


----------



## pigtails (Feb 13, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> What's the height difference pigtails?


about a foot and a half!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

pigtails said:


> about a foot and a half!


----------



## OneStrike (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone else a hardcore Pointless fan who occasionally dabbles with the inferior Perfection on BBC2?  Niall, who won Perfection with the first ever perfect run was the same Louis Walsh lookalike who appeared on Pointless the week before.   I haven't found an avenue to share my observation with anyone else until now, quite a relief tbh.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 13, 2012)

I have seen perfection a couple of times, it is very inferior but I'm pleased you got that off your chest!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 13, 2012)

it is very inferior, the chirpy cockeney thing just doesn't cut it.


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2012)

gosub said:


> neighbours is on @7 on Fiver


 
This is true, and also on 5+1 at 6.30. But the 7pm one has two ad breaks, and 5.30pm has always and always will be Neighbours time for me.

Plus I'm not that bothered by Pointless.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 14, 2012)

Neighbours though? Seriously?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't mind Perfection. Knowles' other quiz, Who Dares Wins, during the Saturday lottery, is the ultimate, however.


----------



## PandaCola (Feb 24, 2012)

I was such a big Pointless fan, me and my mate applied to go on. Now, after our rejection (we did well on the questions at the audition but they saw through our attempt to portray ourselves as likable people ), I can't bear to watch it anymore.


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 24, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I don't mind Perfection. Knowles' other quiz, Who Dares Wins, during the Saturday lottery, is the ultimate, however.


 It is definately the best of the Lottery quizzes.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 24, 2012)

stavros said:


> Plus I'm not that bothered by Pointless.


----------



## Looby (Feb 25, 2012)

The first celebrity pointless has been completely fucking ruined for me by John fucking Culshaw. 

: (


----------



## pigtails (Feb 25, 2012)

Missed it!


----------



## Looby (Feb 26, 2012)

It wasn't a star studded show tbh. Joe Swash and his mum, Penny Smith etc


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2012)

Penny Smith is Joe Swash's mum? 

nb. I only vaguely know who the duo above are.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 11, 2012)

Nick Brown


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Nick Brown


They were also hot on Janet Jackson - and coined in nearly £13k!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 11, 2012)

I was surprised they knew so many JJ tunes, they seemed better than that


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 24, 2013)

Just watching this on iplayer. It's the only quiz show I have ever really enjoyed, I watch it when I have my biscuit and my cup of tea. I love it because you can proper play it at home like. I get a lot of the last questions right when there about films, it must mean I watch a lot of shit films that noone else is interested in. I well want to go on, reckon I'd rinse it 

Anyone else watch this a lot? What would be your best pointless subject be?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 24, 2013)

It's a good concept but there aren't enough questions...it's all filler.

Opening round, a question each -> one couple kicked off
Round two, a question each -> another gone
Semi-final, maximum of 3 questions, but could be 2 -> bye losers
Final, one question.

There's more questions in the minute and a half of The Chase's final round than the entire 30 minutes or so of Pointless.

Concept is great but questions win out over concept.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2013)

I disagree. The banter is what raises Pointless above quizes like perfection or The Chase. Bradley Walsh are the chaser's banter is just shit in comparison. I enjoyed the formula at first but now it bores me. Whereas the chat in Pointless it what keeps each episode fresh.

Pointless tarted life as an idea for a spoof but now I wish I'd thought of it,


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 24, 2013)

Pointless is for when the chase isn't on


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Pointless is for when the chase isn't on


 
I used to watch Pointless but I now prefer the Chase when Bradley Walsh isn't trying to be funny. Also the prize money on Pointless is always shit - unless you are lucky enough to have a week's rollover.


Alexander Armstrong's dad was my GP and I sometimes see AA visiting his family up here. Shit claim to fame.


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2013)

I hate it and the two Oxbridge twats who present it.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2013)

It's brilliant it's not just a quiz show but a statistics show. I know I know nothing about film (I could name 20 maybe 30 film actors tops nevermind tell you which films they're in) and a bit about politics but it amazes me how much the general public know about film and how little they know about politics. It's a quiz I'm utterly useless at as I generally just ignore popular culture and sport and it's about 50% pop culture 25% sport 25% stuff I have a shot at, but it's still great fun guessing what each answer will score.


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

Geri said:


> I hate it and the two Oxbridge twats who present it.


 
His mother is a bit Victorian, doesn't like kids around. SHe wouldn't let him play with local kids or anything so she sent him to a private boarding school in Durham to be educated.

Never understood why people have kids and then get rid of them like that.

His dad is a very popular man and well liked.

Very posh family though, with a fair bit of land too IIRC.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 24, 2013)

Ahem:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pointless.287476/


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Ahem:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pointless.287476/


 
Needs a pointless, Pointless v The Chase poll... maybe later


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 24, 2013)

yesterday's was aces because bernard cribbins - who is a god among men - ripped that shit right up.  he was a triumph!

anyway, i like pointless - not enough to watch it everyday, and i much prefer ben miller to alexander armstrong... but i do love the tall sidekick bloke.


----------



## harpo (Mar 24, 2013)

It's perfectly possible to watch both.  Pointless at normal time and the Chase on plus 1.


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

harpo said:


> It's perfectly possible to watch both. Pointless at normal time and the Chase on plus 1.


 
Then I'd miss the news and more worryingly the car-crash that is the One Show.


----------



## harpo (Mar 24, 2013)

Well you can fit the ITV news in on plus 1 before Corrie or Enders but yes, you'd have to miss the One Show.  OR, you can catch the One Show and wait til 10 for the news.  

It can be done!


----------



## ringo (Mar 24, 2013)

Richard Osman was a mate at school, he's not posh at all. We went to a normal comprehensive school. He's a clever bloke, got into a good university and did well, good luck to him. His brother did alright too


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 24, 2013)

ringo said:


> Richard Osman was a mate at school, he's not posh at all. We went to a normal comprehensive school. He's a clever bloke, got into a good university and did well, good luck to him. His brother did alright too


The other one is a mate and supporter of cameron. An anti-welfare twat sucking on the state teat.

edit: good uni =oxbridge? Good luck to him in what? Oxbridge dominance?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

I can't bear the show or most of the dire 'who the fuck are you' celebrities they wheel out for the other show, but let me merge the two threads out of a sense of public duty. And then I will never return to this thread.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

*bam


----------



## Firky (Mar 24, 2013)

harpo said:


> Well you can fit the ITV news in on plus 1 before Corrie or Enders but yes, you'd have to miss the One Show. OR, you can catch the One Show and wait til 10 for the news.
> 
> It can be done!


 
I could watch Channel 4 news I guess and miss the car crash that is The One Show (I hate it, I especially hate Matt Baker but I hate it so much I have to watch it!). Dame Edna was on the other night and drunk


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2013)

Never herd of this "pointless". Don't watch game shows. Haven't really sat down to watch any since 15 to 1 finished.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2013)

thriller said:


> Never herd of this "pointless". Don't watch game shows. Haven't really sat down to watch any since 15 to 1 finished.



It was rather The Chase of you to post in that case. The thread isn't about 15-1 so what use are you?


----------



## thriller (Mar 24, 2013)

ok, boss.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

Pointless is the only quiz show I watch. I love Alexander and thingywotsit, they're a brilliant double act.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

Best mate of dave cameron show out there.


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Pointless is the only quiz show I watch. I love Alexander and thingywotsit, they're a brilliant double act.


 
They both went to Cambridge together...


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah I know, it says so in the thread!

We're not doing the whole, ew Oxbridge we hate poshos thing are we?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-ra...less-daytime-game-show-league-own?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Yeah I know, it says so in the thread!
> 
> We're not doing the whole, ew Oxbridge we hate poshos thing are we?


How about we hate people who love cameron and what he's doing? Are WE allowed do that? You ignorant piss faced dick.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2013)

Are we on these boards encouraged to hate those who went to Oxbridge now? Is that part of the consensus terrorism? Cos if i'm expected to turn on Michael Palin and me mate Alexis you can go and bloody whistle.

Pointless is brilliant by the way, Richard made a joke about zebra burglars yesterday that really made me laugh


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> How about we hate people who love cameron and what he's doing? Are WE allowed do that? You ignorant piss faced dick.


Did you seriously get that angry with me just from reading that post?
Wow.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Are we on these boards encouraged to hate those who went to Oxbridge now? Is that part of the consensus terrorism? Cos if i'm expected to turn on Michael Palin and me mate Alexis you can go and bloody whistle.
> 
> Pointless is brilliant by the way, Richard made a joke about zebra burglars yesterday that really made me laugh


wtf are you on about you freak "consensus terrorism". Did you manage to miss the bit where the support of the tories and their actions was mentioned? Take your sunday night outrage elsewhere you fucking fraud.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Did you seriously get that angry with me just from reading that post?
> Wow.


This was your post



zoooo said:


> Yeah I know, it says so in the thread!
> 
> We're not doing the whole, ew Oxbridge we hate poshos thing are we?


 
What does it say? Tell me what it says. What on earth did you think that you were saying by posting:



> We're not doing the whole, ew Oxbridge we hate poshos thing are we?


 
Because you're clearly too thick to have gone yourself, who was it - brother? mother?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Did you seriously get that angry with me just from reading that post?
> Wow.


I know, i thought that was a bit harsh - ahhhh, bless him, he's overtired!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol that a thread about an afternoon quiz show can make people froth at the mouth.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> wtf are you on about you freak "consensus terrorism". Did you manage to miss the bit where the support of the tories and their actions was mentioned? Take your sunday night outrage elsewhere you fucking fraud.


Lol - you spoiling for a fight tonight, or are you always a tedious sanctimonious arsehole? Is that the way you live your life? Surely not in real life, you'd get your teeth punched in by the general public many times a day


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Lol - you spoiling for a fight tonight, or are you always a tedious sanctimonios arsehole? Is that the way you live your life? Surely not in real life, you'd get your teeth punched in by the general public many times a day


The point, no response. Thanks.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What does it say? Tell me what it says. What on earth did you think that you were saying by posting:
> 
> Because you're clearly too thick to have gone yourself, who was it - brother? mother?


Strange that you think I'll choose to converse with such an aggressive weirdo.

I won't, by the way.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

"consensus terrorism". and he suggests that criticisms of obxridge are thus.  Yes, i'm the one not in the mainstream. Hiow do they breed you people?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> The point, no response. Thanks.


You go to beddy-byes now and get a good 8 hours, hopefully you'll be in a better mood tomorrow


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Strange that you think I'll choose to converse with such an aggressive weirdo.
> 
> I won't, by the way.


 
You lot don't have to do you? You're just fucking everywhere.  





> "consensus terrorism".





> We're not doing the whole, ew Oxbridge we hate poshos thing are we?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

D'wards said:


> You go to beddy-byes now and get a good 8 hours, hopefully you'll be in a better mood tomorrow


Why? Will the fuck witted position you forwarded have been taken back by you? Don't choke on it.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2013)

Are you someone testing out a new character? Or do you just stand in your dingy bedsit shouting at things that upset you all day?


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> The other one is a mate and supporter of cameron. An anti-welfare twat sucking on the state teat.
> 
> edit: good uni =oxbridge? Good luck to him in what? Oxbridge dominance?


 
You are being a cock, now fuck off.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

ringo said:


> You are being a cock, now fuck off.


Someone brings up oxbridge - i mention that one of the oxbridge two is a vile rabid tory and mate of cameron (which he is) who actually sponges off the state whilst finger wagging at benefit recipients and your response is a) but i used to sort of know the other bloke and b) to tell me to fuck off?


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, rongo went to the same school as a tall man, therefore it's verboten to mention that another person is right-wing filth.


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2013)

You know when everyone is telling you you're being a twat? Its because you're being a twat. You can carry on being bitter and angry by yourself, I'm not interested.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

Depends who is telling you to shut up and on what grounds. The ones offered above amount to
1) I went to school with someone who knows the person that you're talking about so fuck off
and
2) Oh here we go with posh-bashing, the last acceptable bigotry


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2013)

I was just about to post how I was pleased because I got several 'pointless' answers last week, but this somehow seems completely inappropriate. Perhaps a little too 'on topic'. 

Anyway. The two that I can remember were 'The The' and Blondie. 
Blondie was for the prize money. Yay.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 25, 2013)

The presenteris called Alexander Armstrong. So whats the evidence for him being pro-workfare etc? I dont doubt it, id just like to see it. All i can find is this telegraph interview from 02 Jan 2012 :

He appears in adverts for the Countryside Alliance because he wants people to be properly informed about countryside pursuits (he shoots and fishes). “I’m not saying you have to agree but I want people to understand about country sports, and that ways of life in the country should be respected.” He previously voted Lib Dem – although he won’t say how he voted in the last election – and says of David Cameron: “He’s the first prime minister since I’ve been an adult that I’m glad is in power. 

“Cameron is the person who does have the guts to do things that are horribly unpopular. [Gordon] Brown wasn’t up to that and [Tony] Blair was never prepared to do anything that was unpopular. It’s a funny thing; as [my generation] comes of age, are we going to remain the people who say things that make us popular or are we going to sit up and say, 'We’d better make some pragmatic decisions here’?”

...

This disgusts me though: "My secret crush… Cheryl Cole." http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...-alexander-armstrong-42-comedian-8483768.html 

---

ETA: http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...strong-the-poshest-man-in-comedy-7543987.html

The family has just moved into a new house in "W10... Ladbroke Grove... the Oxford Gardens end, sort of Latimer Road... Wood Lane" – oddly precise directions until you realise that perhaps he's trying not to mention the 'N' word. And if Armstrong lives now on the fringes of Notting Hill, he's also in the outer orbit of the Notting Hill Set, as the circle of acquaintances surrounding Prime Minister David Cameron and his Chancellor of the Exchequer, George Osborne, became known (neither politicians live there now).

"George Osborne's wife, Frances, is the sister of a great friend of ours," he says. "And I've met David Cameron since I played him," (twice – in the Channel 4 satires The Trial of Tony Blair and Hacks). "He was very friendly." In fact, Armstrong remains supportive of Cameron the PM. "I think he's an honest person," says Armstrong, "although once they become important they have to put up the carapace that's going to work with John Humphreys or Paxman. They all become glib somehow.

"I'm a bit of a floating voter actually – I've voted for all parties. Our family always voted Lib Dem – our MP is Alan Beith (MP for Berwick-upon-Tweed since 1973) who's brilliant, so our background is Lib Dem. I'm not greatly impressed by party politics but I am by individual people. I'm a centrist, and very suspicious of any tribalism."

Armstrong also supports the rural campaigning group, the Countryside Alliance. "I shoot very occasionally... I grew up shooting... but because I do shoot I think it's important to stand up for it," he says. "And I'd like people to be honest about what they don't like about country sports, because if it's actually the people you don't like then I'd much rather they would actually just say that."


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

You need _more_ than that?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2013)

Bah, It's difficult to imagine anyone that doesn't think DC is a cunt is not a bellend themselves.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was just about to post how I was pleased because I got several 'pointless' answers last week, but this somehow seems completely inappropriate. Perhaps a little too 'on topic'.
> 
> Anyway. The two that I can remember were 'The The'


I was well impressed with myself for getting that one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I was well impressed with myself for getting that one.


 
Matts hanky panky shit was appalling, but my previous idolization for Johnson made it an easy question for me to get.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> The presenteris called Alexander Armstrong. So whats the evidence for him being pro-workfare etc? I dont doubt it, id just like to see it. All i can find is this telegraph interview from 02 Jan 2012 :
> 
> He appears in adverts for the Countryside Alliance because he wants people to be properly informed about countryside pursuits (he shoots and fishes). “I’m not saying you have to agree but I want people to understand about country sports, and that ways of life in the country should be respected.” He previously voted Lib Dem – although he won’t say how he voted in the last election – and says of David Cameron: “He’s the first prime minister since I’ve been an adult that I’m glad is in power.
> 
> ...



Boo. He comes across as so nice on the show but the comments about Cameron are the mark of a privileged arsehole. :-(


----------



## Gromit (Mar 25, 2013)

Do people ask the politics of the person that delivers their milk or serves them in a shop or fixes their boiler or does their tax returns etc. 

I fail to see the importance of the politics of TV entertainers. Do they entertain me? Yes. Job done.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Do people ask the politics of the person that delivers their milk or serves them in a shop or fixes their boiler or does their tax returns etc.
> 
> I fail to see the importance of the politics of TV entertainers. Do they entertain me? Yes. Job done.


Indeed, job done.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 25, 2013)

Gromit its fair point from butchers that heres a guy egging on the tories for having "the guts to do things that are horribly unpopular", such as take money and support away from the most vulnerable, whilst getting an enormous paycheck from the same pot. He's making that case in public


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Gromit its fair point from butchers that heres a guy egging on the tories for having "the guts to do things that are horribly unpopular", such as take money and support away from the most vulnerable, whilst getting an enormous paycheck from the same pot. He's making that case in public


Thank you mr ska - i think to react with anything but horror, with outrage, _with real genuine anger_ here is to fail totally.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2013)

The Chase is infinitely superior. I like it when Mark 'The Beast' Labatt is playing the panto villain chaser role. Its interesting to watch his form. When he's in the balls he's untouchable but it only takes a few wrong answers for his bottle to go.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> i think to react with anything but horror, with outrage, _with real genuine anger_ here is to fail totally.


well....if you watch tv and got angry at every arsehole on the box you wouldnt live long. Sometimes you have to apply "the filter" to get through the days


Gromit said:


> Do people ask the politics of the person that delivers their milk or serves them in a shop or fixes their boiler or does their tax returns etc.


this is partly why i dont smoke weed anymore - smoking weed makes "the filter" switch off no matter what and im left obsessing with the politics of the milkman and the general shortcomings of society. I dont think there's anything bad in wanting to know what everyones politics are - thats what engaging in life and humanity is all about. Sanity forces us to try not to think about it too much and get on with it, but its not a bad thing in and of itself - the opposite in fact.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> well....if you watch tv and got angry at every arsehole on the box you wouldnt live long. Sometimes you have to apply "the filter" to get through the days.


 
Ah, see i don't really watch tv - had never heard of this show before, but have read all about this odious poshoes views - but 'job done', other people may not be aware of his sickening pampered  hypocrisy, or that _they_ pay him and pay him very well for it.


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2013)

Even if he wasn't mates with Dave, it's the old classic BBC classic: Cambridge do-wellers getting their Cambridge mates a job at the BBC, (thanks to other Cambridge graduates who also got them a job).

Bradley manages to be a bit of a nob without going to Cambridge.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 25, 2013)

By daytime tv quiz show standards its a good one though...i like ringos mate on it  ive seen him on another comedy show...maybe 8 out of 10 cats - he was funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2013)

Firky said:


> Even if he wasn't mates with Dave, it's the old classic BBC classic: Cambridge do-wellers getting their Cambridge mates a job at the BBC, (thanks to other Cambridge graduates who also got them a job).
> 
> Bradley manages to be a bit of a nob without going to Cambridge.


 

I like bradleys patter but then I have a lot of time for cockney cheeky chappies


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Thank you mr ska - i think to react with anything but horror, with outrage, _with real genuine anger_ here is to fail totally.


Yeah, you got that across when you called me too 'thick' to go to Oxbridge and an ignorant piss faced dick. A lot of prejudging from someone who seems to be against all that sort of thing. 

I'm seriously not up for an argument or more being shouted at (I fucking hate confrontation, even on the internet). But I don't feel it's right for people to be so rude without anyone mentioning it. And no other fucker is going to do it for me. Ranting against people is never going to get your point across or convince them they're wrong, you can be passionate without being aggressive. And certainly without throwing personal insults around.

God, just came on here to ask when someone would finally choose Acid Jazz in the final round...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I like bradleys patter but then I have a lot of time for cockney cheeky chappies


 
For some reason I felt let down when I discovered that he didn't pop out of nowhere but was in fact one of the TV companies bosses.


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> By daytime tv quiz show standards its a good one though...i like ringos mate on it  ive seen him on another comedy show...maybe 8 out of 10 cats - he was funny.


 
He was funny on HIGNFY. Wasn't posh on there either.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Yeah, you got that across when you called me too 'thick' to go to Oxbridge and an ignorant piss faced dick. A lot of prejudging from someone who seems to be against all that sort of thing.
> 
> I'm seriously not up for an argument or more being shouted at (I fucking hate confrontation, even on the internet). But I don't feel it's right for people to be so rude without anyone mentioning it. And no other fucker is going to do it for me. Ranting against people is never going to get your point across or convince them they're wrong, you can be passionate without being aggressive. And certainly without throwing personal insults around.
> 
> God, just came on here to ask when someone would finally choose Acid Jazz in the final round...


 
Don't post shit about anti-posh prejudice then  - simple. Also don't belittle rational objections to privilege with such crude and empty drivel as:



> We're not doing the whole, ew Oxbridge we hate poshos thing are we?


 
if you had maybe responded in a better manner, you know, by actually saying something substantial, by making a point backed up by logic, you wouldn't have got what you did.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

If you're really interested, here's the fascinating rundown of events: I skimmed through the thread, ignoring the posts that weren't about the show, saw Firky's post immediately before mine, noticed the ominous ellipsis after the word Cambridge, thought 'oh is the general view here that anyone who went to Cambridge is automatically a knob'? (to me, a moronic generalisation) and posted as such.
I didn't see any posts by you (if there were any, haven't checked), I hadn't read or heard anything about Cameron, Tories, etc. Then suddenly you jumped down my throat with some personal insults and anger. Out of absolutely nowhere.
So yeah, seemed a bit fucking much.

If you're after substantial political conversation, there is a forum for that. I came here to chat about Pointless. The quiz show. The one in the title of this thread.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

I repeat:



> We're not doing the whole, ew Oxbridge we hate poshos thing are we?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, I know what I said, mate. I've just explained precisely what I meant.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 25, 2013)

To summarise - a lot of people like pointless, but Armstrong is a nob.  Richard Osman isn't posh and isn't a nob as far as we know, although he may have gone to Oxbridge.   If you watch telly at all it's quite hard to avoid Oxbridge types, and the old boys' (oxbridge) network seems to dominate telly.   This is news to precisely no one.   
However, the full extent of Alexander armstrong's nobbery probably is news to quite a few.  However those who like pointless will probably still continue to watch it.  

Not least, because Bernard Cribbins.  

Yay.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Not least, because Bernard Cribbins.


<3


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> By daytime tv quiz show standards its a good one though...i like ringos mate on it  ive seen him on another comedy show...maybe 8 out of 10 cats - he was funny.


 
His brother had something to do that IIRC... more jobs for the boys init!

E2A wiki says:



> Osman's brother Mat is a founder member and bassist of the band Suede, and produced music for 8 Out of 10 Cats and You Have Been Watching!.


 
(I can't stand Jimmy Carr's laugh!)


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I like bradleys patter but then I have a lot of time for cockney cheeky chappies


----------



## scifisam (Mar 25, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Do people ask the politics of the person that delivers their milk or serves them in a shop or fixes their boiler or does their tax returns etc.
> 
> I fail to see the importance of the politics of TV entertainers. Do they entertain me? Yes. Job done.



Actually yeah, that would all matter to me.

Butchers, if you'd seen the show you might understand a bit more. Most people don't know someone's political views before they see them host a daytime quiz show, they just go on how he is on the show. AA's so much nicer than any quiz show host I've seen - the others seem to feel denigrated just by doing their well-paid job. 

Ant and Dec are far worse in many ways - I've only watched their stuff because I've been paid to, and they're really fucking patronising.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Actually yeah, that would all matter to me.
> 
> Butchers, if you'd seen the show you might understand a bit more. Most people don't know someone's political views before they see them host a daytime quiz show, they just go on how he is on the show. AA's so much nicer than any quiz show host I've seen - the others seem to feel denigrated just by doing their well-paid job.
> 
> Ant and Dec are far worse in many ways - I've only watched their stuff because I've been paid to, and they're really fucking patronising.


And one of them voted tory - the tall one! Thing is, i don't mind what someones political views are generally - it doesn't really get too much in the way if i like them (for example Michael Bentine, nutty far-right loon with some seriously bad news mates but a genius), i happen to think that AA is a great comic actor who can play absurd situations brilliantly - he's a talented chap quite obviously. It's the smugness with which he endorses the shocking attacks on the poorest whilst getting paid by them that has pissed me off - as well as the attempts to shrug off a criticisms of who privilege operates as 



> We're not doing the whole, ew Oxbridge we hate poshos thing are we?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2013)

Aw. It's okay, as one of the privileged golden few I'm used to people getting obsessed with me...


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2013)

Butchersapron - apropos of nothing, i'd just like to ask if you will watch Clint Eastwood, Jimmy Stewart, Arnie or John Wayne films.

Not a call-out just interested, so please remain calm.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, i know that they are right wing. Have a read of my last post.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 25, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> And one of them voted tory - the tall one! Thing is, i don't mind what someones political views are generally - it doesn't really get too much in the way if i like them (for example Michael Bentine, nutty far-right loon with some seriously bad news mates but a genius), i happen to think that AA is a great comic actor who can play absurd situations brilliantly - he's a talented chap quite obviously. It's the smugness with which he endorses the shocking attacks on the poorest whilst getting paid by them that has pissed me off - as well as the attempts to shrug off a criticisms of who privilege operates as


 
I know it's stupid, but it's weird that two people who are so welcoming to everyone on their show and seem very like someone I'd meet down the pub are Tory voters.  Maybe they've changed their minds since? *hopeful* Like you say, I wouldn't discount someone automatically just because of their politics, but I would take them into account, depending on how much I wanted to watch their stuff as well as how bad their views were. That "Cameron doing stuff others were scared to" shit is pretty bad. Others were scared to steal money from children and disabled people? Pfft. Makes me wonder how sympathetic he really is to some of the people on his show.

The Oxbridge thing is a bit difficult. There really are far too many of them at the Beeb (esp from Cambridge), but I also know some very left-wing people who are Oxbridge graduates and some others where I don't know their politics exactly but they certainly aren't Hooray Henrys. Now there's an old term.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I like bradleys patter but then I have a lot of time for cockney cheeky chappies



I can't understand some of the questions th way he asks them during the speed rounds though. Wost quizmaster evar!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Not least, because Bernard Cribbins.
> 
> Yay.


 
What does Bernard Cribbins have to do with Pointless?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 25, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What does Bernard Cribbins have to do with Pointless?


he won pointless celebrities doctor who special on saturday.  he was completely awesome.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 25, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What does Bernard Cribbins have to do with Pointless?


 
He's the son of Nazi war criminals.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 25, 2013)

Pointless Celebrities is such a good name. They could have called it Celebrity Pointless but I like the slight if not the programme as much as the normal version.

One of the few regular programmes that I miss by not having a telly.


----------



## Maltin (Mar 25, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> he won pointless celebrities doctor who special on saturday.  he was completely awesome.


He went down in my estimation when he seemed to blame Jax for saying Nurse Cratchet rather than Nurse Ratched.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 25, 2013)

Maltin said:


> He went down in my estimation when he seemed to blame Jax for saying Nurse Cratchet rather than Nurse Ratched.


she did, though.


----------



## Maltin (Mar 25, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> she did, though.


Yes, but he was like "I told her that she was wrong but she wouldn't listen" which may be true but certainly wasn't as displayed in the edit. Seemed very ungracious the way he blamed her for getting the answer wrong.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 26, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Yes, but he was like "I told her that she was wrong but she wouldn't listen" which may be true but certainly wasn't as displayed in the edit. Seemed very ungracious the way he blamed her for getting the answer wrong.


Ahh. I think that was friendly teasing and that he hadnt told her at all.  My dad had a similar sense of humour.   Cribbins is a god.  I'll hear no calumny.


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

I hate Pointless, but Cribbins brings back all sorts of memories.

Right said Fred, time to get iPlayer on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't dig there, dig it elsewhere. You're digging it round and it ought to be square. The shape of it's wrong, it's much too long, and you can't dig a hole where a hole don't belong.


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

This is getting nowhere. Should we 'ave a cup of tea?


----------



## Firky (Mar 29, 2013)

Walsh: Oliver Cromwell is said to have urged his men to put their trust in God and to keep what item dry? Was it their powder, their wigs or their boots?
Contestant: [selects answer]
Walsh: Youve put their boots.
Contestant: …


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2014)

Bah, lost all respect for this today. 

Lazy bloody researchers. They made a massive joke about Chicken Run being called 'Chicken Chicken Run Run' in Japanese. It's not. It's called 'Chicken Run'. 
I saw it in Japan and I think I would have remembered something pointlessly bonkers like that. I did a quick google, and the only place it is mentioned is in one small text entry (error) on imdb. 
It would have taken mere seconds to double check that instead of just assuming that an editable page on the internet is right. They could have, for instance, just looked at a japanese poster, looked it up on japanese amazon, or simply typed in "chicken chicken run run" in the internet and see nothing come up. 

How many other questions do they get wrong??


----------



## gosub (Mar 13, 2014)

wasn't a question, was an aside. Would have issues with BBC Trust if they did the same on questions as it is for money


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2014)

gosub said:


> wasn't a question, was an aside. Would have issues with BBC Trust if they did the same on questions as it is for money


Quite a long  'interesting fact' aside not to be fact checked at all. Especially when it sounded so obviously wrong. 

Just made me wonder about other questions.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 14, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just made me wonder about other questions.



There was a grave error in yesterday's show - they called Auchinleck Talbot, Auchinleck _Town_.


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 15, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> There was a grave error in yesterday's show - they called Auchinleck Talbot, Auchinleck _Town_.


 
I noticed that and just assumed they had changed their name from Talbot. Pretty shoddy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2014)

The three answers I chose for the pointless final on friday were ALL POINTLESS!!!

My best pointless result ever.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 26, 2014)

Kelvin Mackenzie was on the celebrity version yesterday. Richard Osman made his feelings very clear on Twitter.

https://twitter.com/richardosman


----------



## 8den (Oct 26, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Lol that a thread about an afternoon quiz show can make people froth at the mouth.





zoooo said:


> Yeah, you got that across when you called me too 'thick' to go to Oxbridge and an ignorant piss faced dick. .



I fucking love urban.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 16, 2015)

Was that an urb on tonight?  Aussie woman living in Brixton. I know there are lots of non urbs in Brixton but she looked urbby.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 16, 2016)

Pointless are having a twist in their 1000th episode and it's brilliant


----------

